

Show HN: I built a self-hosted StatusPage.io alternative. Try the demo - samsnelling
https://statusdeck.com/

======
eonw
very cool, thanks for sharing.

we decided statuspage.io was just too expensive for such a simple task, so we
decided to write our own soon... looks like we might use yours instead.

